# Mousery Map!



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm putting together a map for US mouse breeders. I'm using Google Maps though, so I think I should be able to put in UK breeders as well, if anyone is interested.  Hopefully it will help newbies(and oldies!) to find breeders in their area.

Fancy Mouse Breeder Map: http://goo.gl/maps/dyHm1

It's a work in progress, so it's pretty bare at the moment. Help me fill it up! :mrgreen:

To submit your mousery, fill out the following form: http://form.jotform.us/form/22807080110137


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome idea! I don't think I count as a mousery, more like a fancier who happens to breed.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

If you're breeding and adopting out mice then I'd be more then happy to add you to the map!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Are you adding non members to the map? If not theres a members map allready (to save you ages putting them all in)
viewtopic.php?f=28&t=6131


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

thats a fab idea im looking forward to joining that map ... hoping to get a boy in march when my house is sorted ... my friend has given me 2 cages to keep my extra mice in when im ready


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who's entered their info so far! I'm about to go update the map with today's new entries. 



PPVallhunds said:


> Are you adding non members to the map? If not theres a members map allready (to save you ages putting them all in)
> viewtopic.php?f=28&t=6131


Sweet! I didn't realize the forum had a map too! :mrgreen:

It looks like it needs a good update though. Alot of the links don't have any contact info...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah it took me ages to find it again lol


----------

